
One App to Rule Them All – Could This Really Work? - peterschroeder
https://medium.com/@peter.e.schroeder/one-app-to-rule-them-all-aa1cba497e62#.4bn9j4mr8
======
therealmarv
No, nobody is interested in another meta messenger. Many others tried (just
look at the PC market with multi messengers). The problem is that your
interfaces to other messengers and email systems will never be good enough to
match the native experience and many companies like e.g. Snapchat and
Instagram are not interested in sharing their content to outside. 100% sure
this will not work or will be buggy.

~~~
peterschroeder
Thanks for the honest feedback. We fully realize this has been attempted
before, but we feel as though we can execute on it. We are in the early
stages, but development is going along smoothly. We have our first integration
completed and now are going to power through a few more to get to beta.

I 100% accept your challenge! :)

